# tubebox



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I just put a tube on a 5" box. ..the tube is the handle


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

How did you attach it sounds great can get alot more mud in a tube


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I just put a tube on a 5" box. ..the tube is the handle


Your some machine Ice!:thumbsup:
Where's the pic?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Your some machine Ice!:thumbsup:
> Where's the pic?


ok...I did it with some parts I hade now its in the weld shop...I hope to have it back next week...Its pretty cool. I might paint it black lol kidding


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> ok...I did it with some parts I hade now its in the weld shop...I hope to have it back next week...Its pretty cool. I might paint it black lol kidding



Do it! ️


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> ok...I did it with some parts I hade now its in the weld shop...I hope to have it back next week...Its pretty cool. I might paint it black lol kidding


I need tooooo see this


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

And a video i need to see this bad boy in motion


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I will show it this week and if it works good I am going to put one on my 3 inch blue line spotter


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I loaded pictures on my facebook at ice Rock drywall


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

Does it do the job that you intended it to do ?.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Great invention u should patent if asap gor something great there or get onto tape tech and sell it to them I love the idea is it heavy


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> Great invention u should patent if asap gor something great there or get onto tape tech and sell it to them I love the idea is it heavy


I'll try it today to work okay. you think it would be heavy because it's filled with mud but you don't fill it all the way you only use a little at a time. if one was made the box don't need to be so fat.one thing I did not like about it is that it's hard to run a straight line on a seam...I'm going to change it so I don't rotate


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah good call thinner box as the tube holds the mud


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

photos


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's the new tube box!!
https://youtu.be/IItmarRlJ50


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Personally i think that is a hack of a tool how chit


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Personally i think that is a hack of a tool how chit


Yea I was thinking the same what a piece o sh*t!
Thought it was quite funny that they would even put out a vid of that thing in action!:blink:


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

VANMAN said:


> Yea I was thinking the same what a piece o sh*t!
> Thought it was quite funny that they would even put out a vid of that thing in action!:blink:


After all that squeezing she will have some grip on her that's for sure! 

Would be interesting if they used a proper compound tube not a mastic gun

Still it's over complicating a very very simple job, all be it aimed at the home DIY market.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

😂😂😂😂😂😂 holy crap that was painful to watch


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank god van man i thought u were keen on it......was funny....over filled joins with stutter marks haha


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I'll try it today to work okay. you think it would be heavy because it's filled with mud but you don't fill it all the way you only use a little at a time. if one was made the box don't need to be so fat.one thing I did not like about it is that it's hard to run a straight line on a seam...I'm going to change it so I don't rotate


A few of us talked about this type of set up a while back ice. Kiwi man came up with aplatech boxes on a mud runner and that called Northstar out. They shared a pic of there project in the making and it was just that. Wonder what ever became of it. That was a while ago now I don't think they have realised it yet?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Thank god van man i thought u were keen on it......was funny....over filled joins with stutter marks haha


F*ck that u think I would b interested in that device?
Been doing this job for a lot of years and I'm up for anything new to try but not that !!
Yea Tom she sure would have some grip on her!:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> A few of us talked about this type of set up a while back ice. Kiwi man came up with aplatech boxes on a mud runner and that called Northstar out. They shared a pic of there project in the making and it was just that. Wonder what ever became of it. That was a while ago now I don't think they have realised it yet?


Yea Caz that thing that Greatlaketools showed has never been seen again yet!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Kiwi man came up with aplatech boxes on a mud runner and that called Northstar out.


You got a better memory than me, I can't remember that one, must have been back in my clever (young) days


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I put it in the trash


----------

